# Xavier The X-Man's SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO 2009



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sunday, April 26th 2009 9am - 12noon MORE DATES TBD**

Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo
@ LUZITA'S TACO SHOP. 60 East "J" St. in Chula Vista, CALIFAS

Just another great excuse to bring your rides out. It's The X-Man's annual gathering of the coolest rides in San Diego & Tijuana. Lowriders, Classics, Customs, Oldies, Bikes, and anything else that looks super cool to cruise in. Come on and bring 'em! Get there early for FREE MENUDO while supplies last.

NO ENTRY FEE, just a cool kick back of good positive people enjoying Cars, Oldies Music, and Good Taco Shop Food! 

EVERYONE IS INVITED!!! This is a FREE EVENT!

DJ Jose Monterrosa and yours truly spinning the Firme Oldies!

www.XavierTheXMan.com*


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

orale!!!!!!!!!!!
ahi estaremos :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pa curarse la cruda del Baile???? :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin: 

Chevy John Post up some past fotos.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

well OK.................................................................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

SEE YOU THERE!  :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*Sunday, April 26th 2009 9am - 12noon MORE DATES TBD**

Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo
@ LUZITA'S TACO SHOP. 60 East "J" St. in Chula Vista, CALIFAS

Just another great excuse to bring your rides out. It's The X-Man's annual gathering of the coolest rides in San Diego & Tijuana. Lowriders, Classics, Customs, Oldies, Bikes, and anything else that looks super cool to cruise in. Come on and bring 'em! Get there early for FREE MENUDO while supplies last.

NO ENTRY FEE, just a cool kick back of good positive people enjoying Cars, Oldies Music, and Good Taco Shop Food! 

EVERYONE IS INVITED!!! This is a FREE EVENT!

DJ Jose Monterrosa and your's truly spinning the Firme Oldies!

www.XavierTheXMan.com
[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]


I want to do one in OLD TOWN SALINAS! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*I will be there again for Chicano Park this year :biggrin: Hopefully we'll stay long enough to go out to Luzitas this year  *








*Hmmm that 67 looks mighty familiar  *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 9 2009, 10:42 PM~13535278
> *I will be there again for Chicano Park this year :biggrin: Hopefully we'll stay long enough to go out to Luzitas this year
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> *Sunday, April 26th 2009 9am - 12noon MORE DATES TBD**
> 
> Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo
> @ LUZITA'S TACO SHOP. 60 East "J" St. in Chula Vista, CALIFAS
> ...


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]MAKE SURE U HAVE ENOUGH 'MENUDO' PARA LA CRUDA !!! :uh: :uh: :uh:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


MAKE SURE U HAVE ENOUGH 'MENUDO' PARA LA CRUDA !!! :uh: :uh: :uh:
[/quote]


:yes:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

what's up with the schedule? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 14 2009, 02:19 PM~13574704
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

I may have to get sunday off too so i can kick it. TY Xavier for your dedication to the lowrider lifestyle & taking the time for setting up this event.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: coming from the <span style='color:red'>"FREE MENUDO" [/b]:biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 15 2009, 08:50 AM~13582574
> *:biggrin: coming form the BAY for CHICANO PARK and FREE MENUDO :biggrin:
> *


YOU WON'T BE DISSAPPOINTED


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 15 2009, 09:50 AM~13582574
> *:biggrin: coming from the <span style='color:red'>"FREE MENUDO" *:biggrin:
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt, this sunday


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

GET DRUNK SAT ,NIGHT... :barf: EAT MENUDO SUN MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

can't wait for sunday!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 22 2009, 09:35 AM~13653847
> *can't wait for sunday!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


What's up chevyjohn. Make sure you tell your Dad to come too.He is my drinking buddy.
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Apr 23 2009, 04:08 PM~13669694
> *What's up chevyjohn. Make sure you tell your Dad to come too.He is my drinking buddy.
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


orale!!! i'll see what's up, he's been sick with the flu
the last couple of days so he might have to catch
you on the next one


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 23 2009, 06:27 PM~13671133
> *orale!!! i'll see what's up, he's been sick with the flu
> the last couple of days so he might have to catch
> you on the next one
> *



We're going to miss him out there. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 24 2009, 09:10 AM~13676798
> *We're going to miss him out there.  I hope he gets better soon.
> *


 :thumbsup: GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 25 2009, 09:13 PM~13689819
> *:0
> *


XAVIER I LEFT YOU V/M FROM THAT RABBITS PHONE :biggrin: I DONT THINK I WILL MAKE IT TO THE MENUDO TOMORROW BUT I'LL SEE YOU WHEN I SEE VATO  LATER....FRANK


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

WTF  WEARS THE PICS FROM TODAY???


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Strictly Family C.C. LA and SD were there repping thanks for the hospitality


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*FIRME FLICKAS... :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Apr 27 2009, 09:35 AM~13701971
> *Strictly Family C.C. LA and SD were there repping thanks for the hospitality
> *



Thanks for representing....Big ups to your club:thumbsup: . I'll post my pics tonight!

I'm Hella tired from this past weekend. :420:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 27 2009, 04:59 PM~13706367
> *Thanks for representing....Big ups to your club:thumbsup:  .  I'll post my pics tonight!
> 
> I'm Hella tired from this past weekend.  :420:
> *


up next 'CRUISE TO VIEJAS' !!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 27 2009, 02:59 PM~13706367
> *Thanks for representing....Big ups to your club:thumbsup:  .  I'll post my pics tonight!
> 
> I'm Hella tired from this past weekend.  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Where the pix? :uh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Apr 28 2009, 07:46 AM~13713782
> *Where the pix?  :uh:
> *




i didn't take too many but i'll try and post tonight.


had a good time, eating and boozing! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 28 2009, 07:05 AM~13713942
> *i didn't take too many but i'll try and post tonight.
> had a good time,  eating and boozing! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ok, here we go!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

like i said i didn't take much  
i took them in the a.m. and then
just kicked it and had a few cold
ones with friends :biggrin: 
after i had my menudo, of course :thumbsup: 

next one May 31st


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Apr 28 2009, 07:46 AM~13713782
> *Where the pix?  :uh:
> *





yea Xavier :biggrin: 

where are they? :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry guys. Here ya go.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

NICE PICS XMAN!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

That's it! See you at the next one in MAY! Agave Grill Friday afternoon for a little happy hour..bring your car. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

great pics Xavier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


see you this weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THE FOOD WAS DAMN GOODTO ME SWITCH HOUSE AND SO HIGH KAR KLUB WILL BE THERE AGINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

whats up sean!! whats crackin wit u homie!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

NEXT ONE IS *THIS SUNDAY* MAY 31ST 9AM - 12NOON

60 East "J" Street in Chula Vista, next to Hill Top Middle School.

*FYI August 15th is "The Cruise For The Cause Car Show" at Otay Ranch Town Center in Chula Vista!*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS X-MAN, HEY BRO IS THAT YOUR RIDE PARKED NEXT TO JAIMES??? DON'T SEE THE RABBIT. :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>*T :nicoderm: T :nicoderm: T*</span>_


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 25 2009, 08:41 PM~13995769
> *NEXT ONE IS THIS SUNDAY MAY 31ST 9AM - 12NOON
> 
> 60 East "J" Street in Chula Vista, next to Hill Top Middle School.
> ...


What up Xavier... I'm going to try to make it. I'm the one that comes from San Fernando.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@May 27 2009, 09:46 AM~14013364
> *What up Xavier... I'm going to try to make it. I'm the one that comes from San Fernando.
> *



Come on down! CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE is a great show to go to.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 27 2009, 04:54 PM~14017142
> *Come on down!  CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE is a great show to go to.
> *


CERVEZA DAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin: 


FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE Lowrider happening!


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks X-man, it was a great event.Keep up the good work.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY PICS?


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I missed this one. Chevyjohn please post pic. Thanks.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 1 2009, 05:52 PM~14065126
> *I missed this one. Chevyjohn please post pic. Thanks.
> *


 DONDE ANDAVAS CABRON ????


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

PICS :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

didn't take to many, but here you go.........................


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

well that's it for me, started drinking beer and BSing.
and well :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice pic's chevyjohn. Looks like I missed a good one.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 2 2009, 02:02 PM~14072817
> *Nice pic's chevyjohn. Looks like I missed a good one.
> *



yup, i got there late, about 11am.
and people were parking at the school
lot cause it was getting packed :0 :0 

we had alot of *COLD BEER!!!!!!!* :nicoderm: :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 2 2009, 02:02 PM~14072817
> *Nice pic's chevyjohn. Looks like I missed a good one.
> *



:uh: Yep, you missed it foolio! 

Next one JUNE 21st Fathers Day!~ If the wifey/girlfriend/sancha ask "what do you want to do for fathers day?" Just reply, "I want some Menudo!" And cruise on over!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 2 2009, 02:04 PM~14072183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS !!!! THATS MY CARNALS '66 IMPALA ( JUST BUSTED OUT ) AND MY '64 IMPALA....S.S. ---


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 3 2009, 08:48 AM~14081663
> *GOOD PICS !!!! THATS MY CARNALS '66 IMPALA ( JUST BUSTED OUT ) AND MY '64 IMPALA....S.S. ---
> *



the blue one?


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 2 2009, 08:40 PM~14076655
> *yup, i got there late, about 11am.
> and people were parking at the school
> lot cause it was getting packed :0  :0
> ...


ORALE, HOWS IT GOIN CHEVYJOHN!!!
DA FAMILY WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE HOMIE!!! 
GOT THE CHELAS ON ICE! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jun 3 2009, 03:48 PM~14085605
> *ORALE, HOWS IT GOIN CHEVYJOHN!!!
> DA FAMILY WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE HOMIE!!!
> GOT THE CHELAS ON ICE! :biggrin:
> *




good brother, hope all is well your way.
the ice chest will be full  June 21st...................


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 3 2009, 08:48 AM~14081663
> *GOOD PICS !!!! THATS MY CARNALS '66 IMPALA ( JUST BUSTED OUT ) AND MY '64 IMPALA....S.S. ---
> *



your bros car is CLLEAAAANNN!!


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a few pic's


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

CLEAN RIDES HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 3 2009, 12:28 PM~14083023
> *the blue one?
> *


simon john !!!! gracias for the pic homie !!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:0 

Next one JUNE 21st Fathers Day!~ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 8 2009, 03:49 PM~14129600
> *:0
> 
> Next one JUNE 21st Fathers Day!~  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



you know i'll be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby1925_@Jun 11 2009, 06:19 PM~14165485
> *you know i'll be there!!! :biggrin:
> *


PERO CON CARRO O SIN CARRO GUEY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 11 2009, 07:22 PM~14165513
> *PERO CON CARRO O SIN CARRO GUEY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ahuevo :biggrin: 

you just show up with an 18 pack


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HOW ABOUT SOME PATRON INSTEAD SCOOBY..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

check out some of my pics...............

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481175


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 11 2009, 08:35 PM~14165631
> *HOW ABOUT SOME PATRON INSTEAD SCOOBY..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DONT GIVE SCOOBY PATRON CAUSE HE'LL GO TO SLEEP LIKE LAST TIME.... :roflmao: :nicoderm: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

buenas fotos Jr. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Jun 3 2009, 06:53 PM~14088080
> *Here's a few pic's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jun 11 2009, 11:07 PM~14167497
> *DONT GIVE SCOOBY PATRON CAUSE HE'LL GO TO SLEEP LIKE LAST TIME.... :roflmao:  :nicoderm:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

I DIDNT GO TO SLEEP I WAS JUST RESTING MY EYES ,BUT ILL BE THERE SUNDAY WIDE AWAKE. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 12 2009, 10:42 AM~14171191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Coming from the guy who never shows up! :0 

THIS SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

It's happening this SUNDAY for Father's Day!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Xavier i got this sunday off so i can kick it with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

ALL I WANT FOR FATHER'S DAY IS A BIG BOWL OF MENUDO AND MUCHA CERVEZA HELADA......!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 06:14 PM~14209990
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Free beer for the first 10 Low Riders  *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 16 2009, 07:57 PM~14210898
> *Free beer for the first 10 Low Riders
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 14 2009, 05:43 PM~14188368
> *Coming from the guy who never shows up!  :0
> 
> THIS SUNDAY!!!!
> *



dammmm put on :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 16 2009, 02:22 PM~14208509
> *It's happening this SUNDAY for Father's Day!
> *



TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: coming down from the BAY and planning on coming thru - BIG RASTA - ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 17 2009, 11:33 PM~14225259
> *:biggrin: coming down from the BAY and planning on coming thru - BIG RASTA - ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:
> *



Come on down!  Another show with the cops I believe on Saturday!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 17 2009, 11:33 PM~14225259
> *:biggrin: coming down from the BAY and planning on coming thru - BIG RASTA - ISLANDERS C.C. :biggrin:
> *



right on, :biggrin: 

pm me if you need directions or any other
info while your'e down


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 18 2009, 03:57 PM~14232021
> *Come on down!    Another show with the cops I believe on Saturday!
> *


COPS & ROBBERS IN NORTH PARK.AT THE REC. CENTER IN FRONT OF THE BIG GREEN WATER TANK IN EL CAJON BLVD WERE THE CHICAS BE WALKING IN HIGH HEELS........!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

<span style='color:blue'>and gas , 1 hora de cola para cruzar
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Jun 19 2009, 02:18 PM~14241459
> *<span style='color:blue'>and gas , 1 hora de cola para cruzar
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*TU Y TUS CODENCIASSS CARNAL, JAJAJAJAJJA

JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJA*


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Jun 19 2009, 02:30 PM~14241571
> *TU Y TUS CODENCIASSS CARNAL, JAJAJAJAJJA
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJA
> *


no es que sea piojo carnalita , pero la pinche crisis si esta pegando, checa la linea , la gasolina esta cara , ta cabron
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 19 2009, 01:32 PM~14241066
> *COPS & ROBBERS IN NORTH PARK.AT THE REC. CENTER IN FRONT OF THE BIG GREEN WATER TANK IN EL CAJON BLVD WERE THE CHICAS BE WALKING IN HIGH HEELS........!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale!!!!!!!! sounds good
:thumbsup:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

See everybody tomorrow & happy fathers day :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 18 2009, 09:40 PM~14234937
> *right on, :biggrin:
> 
> pm me if you need directions or any other
> ...


 :biggrin: wassup chevyjohn...i'm here in s.d., i'll see you tomorro bro - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 18 2009, 04:57 PM~14232021
> *Come on down!    Another show with the cops I believe on Saturday!
> *


 :biggrin: WASSUP X-MAN...I'LL BE THERE IN DA MORNING - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 20 2009, 03:20 PM~14248724
> *:biggrin: wassup chevyjohn...i'm here in s.d., i'll see you tomorro bro - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *



it's on


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

HOURS AWAY. SEE EVERYONE THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Today was a special [fathers] day. Met a few layitlow members, caught up with one of my Dads old co-workers & kicked back & enjoyed the rides. Chevyjohn it was a pleasure to meet you finally :thumbsup: Ok a few from me....
















































































more later..


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*TTFT...   *_


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> Today was a special [fathers] day. Met a few layitlow members, caught up with one of my Dads old co-workers & kicked back & enjoyed the rides. Chevyjohn it was a pleasure to meet you finally
> 
> right on bro! it was great to meet you also
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

awsome pics Manny!!! you didn't waste any time.........



i'll post mine later!!!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

a few mas...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Firme pics Ragtopman and PacificCoast, thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 21 2009, 10:59 PM~14258643
> *Firme pics Ragtopman and PacificCoast, thanks  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

FIRME GET TOGETHER AGAIN, XMAN!!! 
SEND A SHOUT OUT TO XMAN, CHEVY JOHN, & BIG RASTA! IT WAS GOOD CHILLING WIT U BROTHERS AND CHOPPING UP WIT U GUYS!!!! 
SEE U AT THE NEXT ONE!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Hot wheels sorry i missed you. I rolled out bout 11.45 or so.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 22 2009, 05:35 PM~14264944
> *Hot wheels sorry i missed you. I rolled out bout 11.45 or so.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BRO, I HAD TO PICK UP WIFEY FROM AIRPORT THATS WHY I WAS LATE!!! WE DEFINITELY GOT TO HOOK UP NEXT TIME BRO!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 22 2009, 12:16 AM~14259401
> *x2
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


xxxxx3333333!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

OK the last few...
X man directing traffic...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

some of mine............


















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jun 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14254699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WASS UP OUR TIME CC.. U GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE...


----------



## FUCK IT (Jun 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 23 2009, 08:07 PM~14278807
> *WASS UP OUR TIME CC.. U GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE...
> *


whats up bro thanks....OUR TIME CAR CLUB 4 LIFE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice pics chevyjohn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

ragtopman I like this picture.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

que paso fellas...BIG RASTA sending love to the homies i met in S.D. this past weekend at LUZITA'S. DAVE (OLDSKOOL67), CHEVYJOHN, SD38PLYM, HOTWHEELS, X-MAN, SCOOBY and the rest of the guys i've met. sorry i couldn't get all the names...my mind was on that delicious MENUDO and TACOS. the oldies were jammimg too - alot of nice rides out there just chilling in the parking lot. i haven't had time to post the pics....i'll do it sooner than later - ONE LOVE THE S.D. FAMILIA AND SCOOBY @ LUZITA'S TAQUERIA - BIG RASTA


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 24 2009, 09:38 AM~14282115
> * que paso fellas...BIG RASTA sending love to the homies i met in S.D. this past weekend at LUZITA'S. DAVE (OLDSKOOL67), CHEVYJOHN, SD38PLYM, HOTWHEELS, X-MAN, SCOOBY and the rest of the guys i've met. sorry i couldn't get all the names...my mind was on that delicious MENUDO and TACOS. the oldies were jammimg too - alot of nice rides out there just chilling in the parking lot.  i haven't had time to post the pics....i'll do it sooner than later - ONE LOVE THE S.D. FAMILIA AND SCOOBY @ LUZITA'S TAQUERIA - BIG RASTA
> *


It was good meeting you too.If you ever come down to SD again. Just look us up. So we could hang out. See you next time.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 24 2009, 09:17 AM~14282428
> *It was good meeting you too.If you ever come down to SD again. Just look us up. So we could hang out. See you next time.
> *


 :thumbsup: will do carnale :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 24 2009, 12:12 AM~14280336
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2! THIS PIC IS BAD! :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 24 2009, 08:38 AM~14282115
> * que paso fellas...BIG RASTA sending love to the homies i met in S.D. this past weekend at LUZITA'S. DAVE (OLDSKOOL67), CHEVYJOHN, SD38PLYM, HOTWHEELS, X-MAN, SCOOBY and the rest of the guys i've met. sorry i couldn't get all the names...my mind was on that delicious MENUDO and TACOS. the oldies were jammimg too - alot of nice rides out there just chilling in the parking lot.  i haven't had time to post the pics....i'll do it sooner than later - ONE LOVE THE S.D. FAMILIA AND SCOOBY @ LUZITA'S TAQUERIA - BIG RASTA
> *


Great to See you to RASTA!~ I hope you enjoyed JB too! 

Let me know when you come down ahead of time and we'll make it a weekend of crusing and kicking back AUG 15th! BTW I use to get confused too with Taqueria, Down here they call it TACO SHOP! :biggrin: Thanks for coming by and hanging with us.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jun 21 2009, 01:13 PM~14254657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD, JAMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14289672
> *LOOKING GOOD, JAMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 !! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 24 2009, 09:17 AM~14282428
> *It was good meeting you too.If you ever come down to SD again. Just look us up. So we could hang out. See you next time.
> *



x22222222

glad you enjoyed yourself and had a safe trip back home.
til next time.........PEACE!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 24 2009, 03:24 PM~14285911
> *Great to See you to  RASTA!~  I hope you enjoyed JB too!
> 
> Let me know when you come down ahead of time and we'll make it a weekend of crusing and kicking back  AUG 15th! BTW I use to get confused too with Taqueria, Down here they call it TACO SHOP!   :biggrin:  Thanks for coming by and hanging with us.
> *


 :dunno: damn...my bad!!!! - right on for the love javier - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 24 2009, 09:25 PM~14289842
> *x22222222
> 
> glad you enjoyed yourself and had a safe trip back home.
> ...


*
ONE LOVE*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14289672
> *LOOKING GOOD, JAIME!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks jojo67 and Inividuals sd.
:wave:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jun 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14280336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like the guy is leaning in to give you a kiss :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 25 2009, 03:15 PM~14296550
> *it looks like the guy is leaning in to give you a kiss :biggrin:
> *


Nobody's in the car
:werd: :werd: :banghead: :twak:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Quik little sneek peek at a DOC about the Sunday gathering in San Diego that is being produced.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Working on the JULY DATE this week! :cheesy:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

NICE LITTLE VIDEO THERE X-MAN...!!!!!!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 28 2009, 06:38 PM~14322634
> *Quik little sneek peek at a DOC about the Sunday gathering in San Diego that is being produced.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE VIDEO XMAN!!!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 28 2009, 05:38 PM~14322634
> *Quik little sneek peek at a DOC about the Sunday gathering in San Diego that is being produced.
> 
> 
> ...



Great Video XMan, can wait to check out the rest of it....  


See you at the next Sunday Morning Menudo..... :thumbsup:....OUR TIME C.C.!!!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 29 2009, 08:42 AM~14327645
> *Working on the JULY DATE this week!  :cheesy:
> *


  keep us posted javier...looks like another road trip to the S.D. - this time i'm getting there early - for the rides and "FREE MENUDO"....hehehehehehe!!!!!


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 29 2009, 08:42 AM~14327645
> *Working on the JULY DATE this week!  :cheesy:
> *



thought it was the 19th? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 30 2009, 09:40 PM~14347120
> *thought it was the 19th? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Had to change it! :biggrin: First time for everythying. Sorry.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 30 2009, 10:40 PM~14347120
> *thought it was the 19th? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


chevyjohn if you can't wait for the new date. I will buy you a big bowl of Menudo.Don't worry X-man I got chevyjohn covered. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 1 2009, 06:11 PM~14355956
> *chevyjohn if you can't wait for the new date. I will buy you a big bowl of Menudo.Don't worry X-man I got chevyjohn covered. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




promises,promises.............



and then you don't show up :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 1 2009, 06:11 PM~14355956
> *chevyjohn if you can't wait for the new date. I will buy you a big bowl of Menudo.Don't worry X-man I got chevyjohn covered. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: if chevyjohn doesn't want it....i'll take his :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 2 2009, 08:06 AM~14361004
> *:biggrin: if chevyjohn doesn't want it....i'll take his :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 2 2009, 10:07 AM~14362046
> *:biggrin:
> *


  wassup x-man....just chillin here in da bay. bout to go to petaluma and get a pig for this weekends festivities. prolly get a 125lb. pig to roast for the 4th. and all the island fixings...wish you were here to get your grub on - have a nice 4th javier - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 2 2009, 08:06 AM~14361004
> *:biggrin: if chevyjohn doesn't want it....i'll take his :biggrin:
> *




slow it down Rasta, i didn't get this big by saying no to food :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2009, 08:48 PM~14367659
> *slow it down Rasta, i didn't get this big by saying no to food :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NEXT ONE! Aug 30th!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2009, 09:48 PM~14367659
> *slow it down Rasta, i didn't get this big by saying no to food :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey john..that fine lady from the bar said hi !!! :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 1 2009, 11:35 PM~14358769
> *promises,promises.............
> and then you don't show up :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


he never shows up !!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: just on layit low.... :cheesy:


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

what date do you have for july xman i would lov to come and admire ur culture of cars :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 2 2009, 08:48 PM~14367659
> *slow it down Rasta, i didn't get this big by saying no to food :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ok...we can SHARE the menudo - wassup chevyjohn - howz it bro. hope you and the family had a nice 4th - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2009, 12:06 AM~14390296
> *NEXT ONE!  Aug 30th!
> *


  got it on the calendar javier......


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 6 2009, 11:40 AM~14392463
> *he never shows up !!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: just on layit low.... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I am ready for the next menudo and you could see in the back ground that chevyjohn is ready also. I dont see individuals sd anywhere. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jun 21 2009, 02:38 PM~14254821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so whats this ????


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtopman63_@Jun 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14254691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and this ?? individuals c.c !!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 6 2009, 10:35 AM~14392408
> *hey john..that fine lady from the bar said hi !!! :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 6 2009, 01:22 PM~14393817
> *:biggrin: ok...we can SHARE the menudo - wassup chevyjohn - howz it bro. hope you and the family had a nice 4th - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


Same to you and yours we had a good one  :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jul 6 2009, 11:58 AM~14393184
> *what date do you have for july xman i would lov to come and admire ur culture of cars :biggrin:
> *



the one for the 19th of july was canceled :angry: :twak: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

so Xavier has to buy a round to make up for it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 6 2009, 10:04 PM~14398768
> *the one for the 19th of july was canceled :angry:  :twak:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> so Xavier has to buy a round to make up for it :0  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME JOHNNY,WE SHOULD MAKE JAVI BUY US A ROUND OF COOL ASS BEER....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 6 2009, 11:21 PM~14399539
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME JOHNNY,WE SHOULD MAKE JAVI BUY US A ROUND OF COOL ASS BEER....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  el kolorado...i missed you last time i was down in s.d. - i came kindof late, but not this time - hope to see you there bro' - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice website "www.XavierTheXMan.com". :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 6 2009, 11:21 PM~14399539
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME JOHNNY,WE SHOULD MAKE JAVI BUY US A ROUND OF COOL ASS BEER....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



and you bring the cigars  congrats on the baby :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 7 2009, 05:40 PM~14406004
> *and you bring the cigars  congrats on the baby :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE....AND THANKS HAD A HEALTHY BABY GIRL......!!!!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 7 2009, 10:59 PM~14408526
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE....AND THANKS HAD A HEALTHY BABY GIRL......!!!!!
> *


CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY GIRL.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jul 7 2009, 09:59 PM~14408526
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE....AND THANKS HAD A HEALTHY BABY GIRL......!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: much love on the new arrival...glad she was healthy!!!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2009, 01:06 AM~14390296
> *Thanks X-Man for changing the date. As you know Imperials car club will be having there 9th Annual Summer Car Show in Cerritos College on July 19th. All are invited. Thank you once again for changing the date. :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:*


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2009, 01:06 AM~14390296
> *NEXT ONE!  Aug 30th!
> *


TTT!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*FREE MENUDO</span>????? *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jul 8 2009, 01:21 PM~14413495
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY GIRL.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HORALE JAIME....THANXS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 8 2009, 03:37 PM~14414956
> *:biggrin: much love on the new arrival...glad she was healthy!!!!
> *


THANXS BIG HOMIE.... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

DON'T FORGET THE CIGARS :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

uote=chevyjohn,Jul 14 2009, 12:53 PM~14470727]DON'T FORGET THE CIGARS :thumbsup:  uffin:
[/quote]


DONT WORRY JOHHNY I GOT U HOMIE.....!!!! HOW ABOUT 2MARROW AT RALLY'S, U GOING...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> uote=chevyjohn,Jul 14 2009, 12:53 PM~14470727]DON'T FORGET THE CIGARS :thumbsup:  uffin:


DONT WORRY JOHHNY I GOT U HOMIE.....!!!! HOW ABOUT 2MARROW AT RALLY'S, U GOING... 
[/quote]


I'll buy you a burger tomorrow. I"ll be there after work. 

BTW Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> SOUNDS GOOD......!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> uote=chevyjohn,Jul 14 2009, 12:53 PM~14470727]DON'T FORGET THE CIGARS :thumbsup:  uffin:


DONT WORRY JOHHNY I GOT U HOMIE.....!!!! HOW ABOUT 2MARROW AT RALLY'S, U GOING... 
[/quote]

I'M GONNA TRY


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

TODAY IS SCOOBY'S B-DAY HE TURNS FORTY SOMETHING ?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Happy B-Day SCOOBY! 


<


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2009, 03:50 PM~14673644
> *Happy B-Day SCOOBY!
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Aug 4 2009, 03:52 PM~14673660
> *x2
> *


I THINK HE TURNED 50 (FIFTY) !!!!!!!!!! FUCKER LOOKS OLD.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 4 2009, 08:44 AM~14670218
> *TODAY IS SCOOBY'S B-DAY HE TURNS FORTY SOMETHING ??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: happy birfday to you SCOOBY....one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 6 2009, 12:06 AM~14390296
> *NEXT ONE!  Aug 30th!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Aug 4 2009, 09:44 AM~14670218
> *TODAY IS SCOOBY'S B-DAY HE TURNS FORTY SOMETHING ??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY SCOOBY!!!! SEE U ON THE 30TH BRO!!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2009, 02:50 PM~14673644
> *SCOOBY is 100!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

thats a kick ass things you guys/girls got going on down there :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 5 2009, 11:10 AM~14683107
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

thought i'd transfer these over from Scooby's thread :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 5 2009, 07:40 PM~14688109
> *thats a kick ass things you guys/girls got going on down there  :thumbsup:
> *



You are
< ALWAYS welcome to join us. The invitation is always open.

NEXT ONE IS THE END OF AUGUST.


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2009, 02:50 PM~14673644
> *Happy B-Day SCOOBY!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE VIDEO... ...:thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 4 2009, 02:50 PM~14673644
> *Happy B-Day SCOOBY!
> 
> 
> ...


Firme video Xavier.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

MENUDO THIS SUNDAY HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!! NEW DATE IS *SEPT 20TH!* PLEASE PASS THIS ON...SEE YOU SUNDAY NIGHT AT RALLY'S :biggrin:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 27 2009, 03:46 PM~14901101
> *SUNDAY NIGHT AT RALLY'S</span>* :biggrin:
> [/b]


  ....Was looking forward to it. Sept. 20 sounds good...:biggrin:....:thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 27 2009, 04:46 PM~14901101
> *MENUDO THIS SUNDAY HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!! NEW DATE IS SEPT 20TH!  PLEASE PASS THIS ON...SEE YOU SUNDAY NIGHT AT RALLY'S :biggrin:
> *


DA FAMILY WILL BE DER!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Family will be out there repping and showing how the family does it


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 28 2009, 10:03 PM~14917002
> *Family will be out there repping and showing how the family does it
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

The MENUDO continues SUNDAY *SEPT 20TH!* PLEASE PASS THIS ON...SEE YOU SUNDAY at "J" street Park for Aztlan c.c. picnic:biggrin:








































:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 27 2009, 03:46 PM~14901101
> *CANDLESTICK PARK</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 11 2009, 03:53 PM~15054029
> *:biggrin: to all the homies in s.d. - have a nice time, i'l be down soon for the PACIFIC ISLANDER FESTIVAL. i wish i can come down and hang with the homies...but my CANDLESTICK PARK :biggrin:
> *



:0 

I hope they win! Can you pm your sis address so I can send 'em something?

X


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*THIS SUNDAY!!!!!*


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

GO CHARGERS.......!!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Sep 15 2009, 07:34 AM~15085994
> *GO CHARGERS.......!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 17 2009, 03:04 PM~15110243
> *THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 9am to 12noon or if you wanna watch the game you can stay.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

menudo sounding good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 18 2009, 03:18 PM~15120985
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 9am to 12noon or if you wanna watch the game you can stay.
> *



menudo and the chargers game... .....*GO CHARGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

next one???? :dunno:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 8 2009, 11:58 AM~15302737
> *next one???? :dunno:
> *


pinchi johnny...you just want an excuse to drink with the homies..!!! come over to our meeting on sunday...we got plenty of bud-lights.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Oct 8 2009, 07:12 PM~15307012
> *pinchi johnny...you just want an excuse to drink with the homies..!!! come over to our meeting on sunday...we got plenty of bud-lights.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

THIS SUNDAY OCT 25TH! 

You can watch the Chargers game on the TV set there! :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2009, 01:01 PM~15413766
> *THIS SUNDAY OCT 25TH!
> 
> You can watch the Chargers game on the TV set there!    :0
> *


Is your car gonna be there??


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 20 2009, 01:02 PM~15413780
> *Is your car gonna be there??
> *



NO! But your car should be! The BIG M needs to break out those bad boys! Love the line up!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 20 2009, 01:06 PM~15413807
> *NO!  But your car should be!  The BIG M needs to break out those bad boys!  Love the line up!
> *


I would love to have them there but the crew will be in L.A judging the Best of Friends Show. Sorry bud, I wish we could aswell as Miguel and Mike D also. I'll try and get the rest to go out there. Maybe Mario will take his 65


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 20 2009, 02:27 PM~15414512
> *I would love to have them there but the crew will be in L.A judging the Best of Friends Show.  Sorry bud,  I wish we could aswell as Miguel and Mike D also.  I'll try and get the rest to go out there.  Maybe Mario will take his 65
> *


I will have someone there passing out $5 off coupons for the Super Custom Car Show aswell


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 20 2009, 02:27 PM~15414512
> *I would love to have them there but the crew will be in L.A judging the Best of Friends Show.  Sorry bud,  I wish we could aswell as Miguel and Mike D also.  I'll try and get the rest to go out there.  Maybe Mario will take his 65
> *



Bring that '65 out, I want to see that car in the SUN! 

Good luck with judging that car show and have a safe trip.



_*THIS SUNDAY!!!!*_


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Practice RUN for the indoor show. 


Bring your ride and enjoy a free bowl of Menudo! 

"Xavier The X-Man's Sunday Morning Menudo @ Luzitas Taco Shop". 

*7 YEARS RUNNING STRONG!!!!!*

LOWRIDERS ARE WELCOME TO COME AND EAT A FREE BOWL OF MENUDO WHILE SUPPLIES LAST. 9am - 12noon!


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*SEE YA THERE XAVIER!!!*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Oct 21 2009, 02:36 PM~15424768
> *SEE YA THERE XAVIER!!!
> *


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 21 2009, 02:34 PM~15424736
> *Practice RUN for the indoor show.
> Bring your ride and enjoy a free bowl of Menudo!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Time to cruise to Luzitas for a little Taco Shop LOVE!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:yes: :yes: 

hay que ir

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Oct 24 2009, 06:32 PM~15456485
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> hay que ir
> ...



GRACIAS for coming all the way from TJ! :thumbsup: 

NEXT ONE Dec 13th annual TOY DRIVE!


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 25 2009, 03:57 PM~15462103
> *GRACIAS for coming all the way from TJ!  :thumbsup:
> 
> estuvo chingon
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Oct 25 2009, 07:56 PM~15463750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS HOMIE..................................

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 25 2009, 03:57 PM~15462103
> *GRACIAS for coming all the way from TJ!  :thumbsup:
> 
> NEXT ONE Dec 13th annual TOY DRIVE!
> *



not one in November :uh: :dunno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 26 2009, 11:00 AM~15469495
> *not one in November :uh:  :dunno:
> *


NO, too many other lowrider happenigs in the month of November. 

The menudo gathering was meant to bring people together. When I started this 7 years ago there was nothing like this in San Diego and now car clubs have stepped up to do other happenings. I never wanted it to compete with other car shows or picnics, etc or be a burn out, I just wanted people to break down the barriers that bind us over a simple bowl of menudo.  

The movement has died in some cities but in San Diego it grows, even in a dead economy the friendship and passion grows.

See you on DEC 13th!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 26 2009, 11:25 AM~15469701
> *NO, too many other lowrider happenigs in the month of November.
> 
> The menudo gathering was meant to bring people together.  When I started this 7 years ago there was nothing like this in San Diego and now car clubs have stepped up to do other happenings.  I never wanted it to compete with other car shows or picnics, etc or be a burn out, I just wanted people to break down the barriers that bind us over a simple bowl of menudo.
> ...



UMMMMMMMMMM.........thanks for the explanation :uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :loco: 























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Oct 26 2009, 01:44 PM~15470926
> *UMMMMMMMMMM.........thanks for the explanation :uh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :loco:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: You wanted to know the reason Cholo! lol

Some times you comadres make up rumors. :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 26 2009, 11:25 AM~15469701
> *NO, too many other lowrider happenigs in the month of November.
> 
> The menudo gathering was meant to bring people together.  When I started this 7 years ago there was nothing like this in San Diego and now car clubs have stepped up to do other happenings.  I never wanted it to compete with other car shows or picnics, etc or be a burn out, I just wanted people to break down the barriers that bind us over a simple bowl of menudo.
> ...









     



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 26 2009, 12:25 PM~15469701
> *NO, too many other lowrider happenigs in the month of November.
> 
> The menudo gathering was meant to bring people together.  When I started this 7 years ago there was nothing like this in San Diego and now car clubs have stepped up to do other happenings.  I never wanted it to compete with other car shows or picnics, etc or be a burn out, I just wanted people to break down the barriers that bind us over a simple bowl of menudo.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :twak:    :dunno: :nono: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> > :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## nicolezhu85 (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 29 2009, 01:35 AM~15500993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE YOUR PIC'S SKILLS..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 29 2009, 12:36 AM~15500995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Por las Pics Javier :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

